# Daten aus DB in ExcelTabelle lesen + bearbeiten + formatieren



## Mike90 (21. Jul 2009)

Also:

ich lese von einer Datenbank Daten ein, speicher sie zwischen, suche die Tabelle in einer vorhandenen ExcelDatei, suche die Zeilen- und Spaltenangabe und schreibe dann den Wert(Zahl) mit


> cell.setCellValue(value.doubleValue());



in die Zelle...

ich kontrolliere vorher nur ob Der CellTyp == Numeric ist, wenn nicht dann umwandeln auf Numeric.....

Problem: beim öffnen der Excel Datei sind die Daten zwar alle drin, aber die Formeln, die ich vornherein erstellt habe, muss ich per Hand aktualisieren.
(BspFormel: D1*0,19)

Und jetzt soll er aber beim öffnen der ExcelDatei alle Formeln aktualisieren!!!


Weiss jemand von euch eine Lösung =?
MfG
Mike90


----------



## thE_29 (24. Jul 2009)

Naja, wenn du einen double Wert reinschreibst, warum sollte dann eine Formel drinnen sein?

Du musst da schon eine Formel (soweit ich weiß müssen die in Englisch geschrieben werden) reinschreiben und keinen Fixwert!

Oder meinst du füllst die gewisse Zellen auf und es gibt wo ein Summenfeld und er hats nicht aktualisiert?
Wenn ja, schreib halt das Formelfeld auch neu (oder maybe gibts nen Page.refresh oder dgl).


----------



## Mike90 (24. Jul 2009)

ja habs hinbekommen..

einfach drei Zählerschleifen hintereinander die jeweils Tabellen, Spalten und zeilen hochzählen bis zum ende und dann halt mit dem FormulaEvaluator.. klappt super....

jetzt hat bloß POI 3.5 beta ein paar Macken... naja wie ihr wisst, hat es so einige Bugs!!!


thx trotzdem


----------

